# Seriously!?



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Reminds me of something my grandpa told me a lot over the years watching different trainers, he's a "crank & yank" trainer, sure they can get results and do it in short order but you don't want to know what goes on between point a & b. Sad to see someone in the top levels of the sport display such a poor level of horsemanship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

There is another thread on this in another section - I can't link to it as I'm on my phone, but perhaps someone else can?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Here you go: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/these-traning-methods-okay-87444/


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

That is extremely stupid. The horse is doing what he wants so can't he lay off. Seriously?? Like come on, great trainer? I think not. He doesn't keep his heel off the horse at all. THAT is what upsets me. That horse is like the best horse, if I was that horse, I would take off because that is what my trainer told me isn't it? I'm sure he didn't want the horse to take off in the beginning? That is so mean and I just hate stuff like that. If the horse is doing something wrong or whatever (it doesn't look like he is doing anything wrong) do a slight pull on the rein to get his attention or whatever not like take your hand and yanked on it? What is this anyway?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I just saw this in another thread and b/c I know nothing about this sport just said it looks wrong. Ditto here!


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

WOW trainers .....while I think he was riding over bridled and hand aggressive I do think he was centered out in this video. Watching it closely almost all of the working horses around him were riding and being ridden with the same training techniques. He won silver on this mare so she did something right for him, not to say I agree with his methods, I just think watching 3 minutes of video is hardly a fair representation of his training abilities. I think personally he is a well known big name trainer with huge earnings so he has a target on his back. ( and rightfully so) If one wants to make the big bucks selling training videos and etc. then one should perform in public like everyone is takin a picture!!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

This is like any other discipline that shows. You want to change the way things are... get the judges to stop placing horses that don't fit the guidline. Now I don't know anythin about reigning but are the horses suppose to be that behind the bit? All I can think is how sore those poor horses neck have to be after thier done... especially as I didn't notice anyone giving the horses the ability to stretch thier heads down.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Annnie31 said:


> WOW trainers .....while I think he was riding over bridled and hand aggressive I do think he was centered out in this video. Watching it closely almost all of the working horses around him were riding and being ridden with the same training techniques. He won silver on this mare so she did something right for him, not to say I agree with his methods, I just think watching 3 minutes of video is hardly a fair representation of his training abilities. I think personally he is a well known big name trainer with huge earnings so he has a target on his back. ( and rightfully so) If one wants to make the big bucks selling training videos and etc. then one should perform in public like everyone is takin a picture!!


I agree. CS is at the top of the sport and should be aware that at that level one is always going to be under scrutiny & rightfully so. I wasn't expecting to see him in that horse's mouth so much. It was excessive & I didn't see any errors on the horses part that warranted him being that heavy handed. (not that I can think of any reason to be that heavy handed & have a horse's neck bound up like that....)


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

not this video again. This would be the 3rd thread in what 3 days?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I think it is disgusting and I cannot believe that this has been permitted to continue on. Nice job FEI for turning a cheek to his riding "skills" - he is no horseman....he's in it for the money, not the horses.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i dont even know what raining is 

but this looks darn painful


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> i dont even know what raining is
> 
> but this looks darn painful


reining done properly isn't painful, and most horses are happy doing it if trained properly and they have the proper equipment. i agree he's VERY heavy handed in a sitation that doesnt need it but i can't say much as its only a short video and i agree he seems to be centerd out over everyone else


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i wasn't saying that reining all up was painful, i was saying this guys reining does


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omfg wtf! i couldn't watch the vid, I know nothing about that "trainer" never heard of him, and any monkey can sit in a saddle and yank on the riens the way he did with that poor mare and get results....I stopped watching when he did that running stop, that was just omfg cruel...


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Ugh. This makes me so sick. Poor horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it just me or does that mare look pretty ****ed off?


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Marlea Warlea said:


> i wasn't saying that reining all up was painful, i was saying this guys reining does


I know. and i agree. Though i was talking to my instructor about the video and she says its very common to see that in reining. Doesn't make it proper training. but its common is all


----------

